# Comment changer le remplissage automatique ?



## Marc ou Net (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai changé d'adresse principale de messagerie. Tous les comptes que j'utilisent ont été mis à jour.
Le problème, c'est que Safari continue inlassablement de mettre, en remplissage automatique, de mettre l'ancienne adresse.
Que dois-je faire pour résoudre ce petit problème (un peu usant à la longue  ) ?
Merci, Marcounet76.


----------



## Bambouille (9 Janvier 2012)

Suffit de mettre à jour ton carnet d'adresse. C'est là que safari pioche pour le remplissage auto.


----------



## Marc ou Net (10 Janvier 2012)

Je n'y avais pas pensé, merci.
[plus tard]
Le problème, c'est que j'utilise plusieurs courriels, et que le remplissage automatique ne me propose toujours pas la bonne adresse.


----------



## Bambouille (10 Janvier 2012)

Si tu as rentré toutes tes adresses dans ton carnet, il devrait te proposer l'option d'en choisir une.


----------



## Marc ou Net (10 Janvier 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Si tu as rentré toutes tes adresses dans ton carnet, il devrait te proposer l'option d'en choisir une.



Qui "il" ? Et comment ?


----------



## Bambouille (10 Janvier 2012)

"IL" le remplissage auto de safari.
C'est lui qui te propose toutes les infos inhérentes à ton compte dans le carnet d'adresse.


----------



## Marc ou Net (10 Janvier 2012)

D'accord, mais je ne vais pas supprimer toutes mes adresses courriel de mon carnet d'adresse, et ne laisser que l'adresse "principale" ? Si ?


----------



## Clodemetz (12 Avril 2014)

marcounet76 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai changé d'adresse principale de messagerie. Tous les comptes que j'utilisent ont été mis à jour.
> Le problème, c'est que Safari continue inlassablement de mettre, en remplissage automatique, de mettre l'ancienne adresse.
> Que dois-je faire pour résoudre ce petit problème (un peu usant à la longue  ) ?
> Merci, Marcounet76.


Bonjour
Je rencontre le même problème que vous (la mauvaise adresse mail qui est intégrée au remplissage automatique des documents), avez vous trouvé une solution à votre problème ? Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2014)

Clodemetz a dit:


> Je rencontre le même problème que vous (la mauvaise adresse mail qui est intégrée au remplissage automatique des documents), avez vous trouvé une solution à votre problème ? Pouvez vous m'aider ?



Corrigez les données dans *Safari*, *Carnet d&#8217;adresses* et *Trousseaux d&#8217;accès* (effacement ou correction).


----------

